# Multiple Vizsla Disorder - it's real!



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Firstly - Sorry I have been so inactive! I miss the forums here but life has been busy so I try to minimize my time on the internet.
Secondly - we contracted multiple Vizsla disorder.... we read all about it before getting Nico, our first V, almost 3 years ago... 

Nico's biological parents had their last litter together (his mom is being retired) and we love him so much we couldn't pass up this opportunity. Nico's speed and playfulness are unmatched in the dog parks (even with other Vs!) and we just think he will thrive with a companion at home 

So, any tips on how to integrate the new pup without Nico getting too jealous would be much appreciated! I have read on here that you should ensure you have time alone with each dog by walking or playing with them separately, and we will be crate training the pup when they are home alone (Nico is not crated).

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition! We are in a similar situation (breeder retiring soon, partially same lines as our current V, wasn't planning to add a second but couldn't pass it up). We bring our pup home on Friday, and I'm not sure how our boy will react. I've fostered many dogs, but this is different with it being a very young pup. I very much expect Aspen to be jealous and in a big sulk (this is the norm when I bring a foster into the home), but it will pass. 

Make sure that your current pup stays as your #1. Greet Nico first, feed him first, etc. Often people allow their primary focus to shift to the new puppy, leaving the formerly #1 pup to become extremely jealous (and we know how sensitive Vs are!). Keep your routine as close to the same as possible. Allow alone time and cuddle time with just you and Nico. Keep up with training exercises (he may try to push his limits a bit with the new addition - at first anyway). This doesn't mean you can't play and walk the two together, do that as well, but give him his time with just you as well. 

The crating of the pup with Nico free is no problem. I'll be doing the same, and I've done so with all of my fosters. I keep the crate in our living room where Aspen hangs out during the day when we are gone so that the crated dog has company. When I come home, Aspen runs to the crate so I can free his friend 

Gooodluck enjoy your new pup, and be sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Congrats on the new addition! We are in a similar situation (breeder retiring soon, partially same lines as our current V, wasn't planning to add a second but couldn't pass it up). We bring our pup home on Friday, and I'm not sure how our boy will react.


Congrats to you guys too then and thank you for the tips!

I am betting it will be hard not to be going gaga over the puppy (whether due to cuteness overload or correcting unwanted behaviours : ) I am planning to do more training classes with Nico again just to make sure he's being stimulated enough, plus he loves those classes. My husband also takes Nico in to work 1-2 days/week where he gets oodles of love and attention.

You post lots of pics of your new addition too!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

We added our second Vizsla puppy a few months ago. At first our older Vizlsa was a bit unhappy. I could see him sitting at the back door, watching the puppy playing outside and almost saying: "Go home, puppy, keep going and don't come back!" Then later at the off leash park, he would take the puppy away, leave it with another family and come back happy: "Mom, I found a good home for her. She is in good hands!" Or would just leave her in heavy bush hoping she would not find her way back to us. 

Now they play hard like only Vizslas can play. He refuses to go on the walk without her. When she sits down to do her business, he sits and we all need to wait before we could continue our walk together. We have crated the puppy as she is a lot in your face busy puppy, to let our older boy to have time on his own. We keep reassuring him he is our first and we love him a lot.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> "Go home, puppy, keep going and don't come back!" Then later at the off leash park, he would take the puppy away, leave it with another family and come back happy: "Mom, I found a good home for her. She is in good hands!" Or would just leave her in heavy bush hoping she would not find her way back to us.


That's such a cute story.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

See, you always hear about "cat Ladies". I've even met a few. Those of us that have "Multiple Vizsla disorder" are smart enough to stay out of the limelight! I have this disorder too, even if I only have my one girl (so far, hint, hint, hubby?). 
Congrats on your new addition. Such an exciting time!


----------

